# (MA) Boston- Black FC- Yellow Fact'd - all CLEAR



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

*(MA) Boston- Black FC- NO LONGER AVAILABLE*

*FC Wingover's Oliver*  (DNA profile #V196710) 

 Sire:FC AFC CAFC Chena River Chavez 
 Dam: FC CAFC Canterbury's Bet on Black

 * OFA Hips LR-176320G88M-VPI Good*
* OFA Elbows LR- EL40112M88-VPI Normal*
* CERF LR-33203*
* CNM LR-CNM08-663-M-PI White List*
* EIC D08-053285 CLEAR*

*  ******* YELLOW FACTORED ********
*







*
* Oliver has great natural marking talent and runs his blinds with*
* enviable style. He's 80 lbs., muscular and agile.*

Stud Fee $ 800 natural $ 900 frozen 

*Virginia Sislane [email protected] 508-633-5551*


----------

